# By accident...



## Alan Sweet (May 5, 2015)

My lovely bride asked me to make a couple small containers she could use for salt and pepper pinches. Takes about 10-15 minutes to make (max). She then suggested that I take some to my last market. (I was doubtful, but never challenge the house monarch So I made 10, 5 out of the scrap pile and 5 out some FBE with live edge.
Much to my surprise I sold 7 in 4 hours. Included is picture of the remaining FBE salt pinch. While the day was acceptable, this was a surprise.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Albert Kiebert (May 6, 2015)

Nice when things like this happens !! Do these items come with a lid ??


----------



## Schroedc (May 6, 2015)

I'm always a little apprehensive when I see the word accident in a title for a post  But that sure looks nice! What did you finish them with?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alan Sweet (May 6, 2015)

@Albert Kiebert ... I was thinking about also providing some with lids and maybe even with an inlay in the lid. (Of course, with additional cost) The wife says that lids would just get in the way because in most cases the chef only has one hand free when they want to add salt (or pepper). I'll have to think about it.

@Schroedc .. I soaked the live edge with CA before roughing the shape. I put a few dabs of CA on a couple soft spots before sanding then finished with Dr Woodshop.


----------



## TimR (May 6, 2015)

Perhaps @DKMD can post some of the ones he's made. I seem to recall he had a nice little pivoting lid with rare earth magnet catch, would be easy enough for one handed operation I think.

Found it... http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/couple-of-mills-and-salt-vaults.3466/#post-44328


----------



## Alan Sweet (May 6, 2015)

@TimR , How come .... When I follow that link, I end up on a page that I am logged out and it wants me to register to view pics?


----------



## Graybeard (May 6, 2015)

Me too.
Graybeard


----------



## duncsuss (May 6, 2015)

Alan Sweet said:


> @TimR , How come .... When I follow that link, I end up on a page that I am logged out and it wants me to register to view pics?


I don't know if this is the same problem you're having, but a while ago I had something similar.

Look in the address bar of your browser -- does it say "www.woodbarter.com" or simply "woodbarter.com"?

I had to go to both of these addresses and log in (remembering to check the "stay logged in" box), after that I could follow links to other posts and see all the pix okay.

Here's screenshots to show what I mean ... this one with www.woodbarter.com



 

... and this one with just woodbarter.com ...



 

Hope this helps!


----------



## DKMD (May 6, 2015)

I don't have any photos of the ones I've done with lids, but Duncan's suggestion worked for me to view the thread Tim provided.

I agree with the idea about lidless versions being more user friendly... We use a small natural edge version I made with a little Aussie burl cap.


----------



## Kevin (May 6, 2015)

Doc what steals the show for me is your daughter's little curl trying to drop between her eyes. Sort of reminds me of Shirley Temple. The salt bowl is just okay in comparison because your best work is in the photo.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Great Post 1


----------

